

Stop Launching Shitty MVPs in Competitive Markets - alexmturnbull
http://blog.groovehq.com/post/13829640150/stop-launching-shitty-mvps-in-competitive-markets

======
jhermsmeyer
I use Assistly for one of our CS portals and due to sporadic downtime was
interested to see what Groove had to offer after reading this post. In terms
of marketing, this is exactly what you want to have happen. And after all the
talk of meeting the feature set of your competition, I expected to see just
that - feature for feature parity or better.

Instead what I saw was an emphasis on the social media SCRM features at the
expense of having a functioning Knowledge Base, which really surprised. KBes
(done well) are the real win for support since they are self serve. Moreover,
this is a key feature of Assistly which they can't match.

I'd say Groove hasn't yet met the bar, which is slightly ironic given the tone
of the article.

~~~
alexmturnbull
Wait...so are you saying we don't have a Knowledge Base? Because that's
inaccurate...we do have a KB...get your facts right my man.

------
scsmith
Fascinating article. The difference between a minimum viable product and a
minimum product is a complex one. I've been involved in many software
companies that thought that they couldn't launch until things are pixel
perfect and suffer from the exact opposite problem though.

Balance is clearly the key.

------
badclient
The key is _competitive_ markets. In competitive markets, such as another
email tools like ConsntantContact, you already know there is significant
demand. The game is played on finding your niche and/or building at least a
marginally better product to get your feet in.

------
julianb
I think the author makes some important points. So I visited Groove and tried
to sign-up. This is what I got on Chrome in Mac OS X.

<http://i.imgur.com/fBnYl.png>

~~~
Idhackthat
I couldn't reproduce...looks fine over here.

~~~
alexmturnbull
Me either...anyone else experiencing this?

------
Idhackthat
Dang. Preach!

